

The Lego machine - mkesper
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.legomaschine.de%2F&edit-text=

======
Frenchgeek
So is it one machine making a cube or three independent ones close together?

( the way the video are cut point to the latter, I think )

